# must be too many roaches on the market



## aambumann (Sep 3, 2012)

I guess I will freeze the extra roaches ( Dubia and Hissers ) I have and then grind them into Quincy's (Mr. Magoo the red Tegu ) diet, since I have had no response from ads on different classifieds for sales or trades. It seems like you would not even be able to give them away. (No I am not giving them away ) already offered to beat any price. Must be too many on the market. Oh well. Just curious.


----------



## HeatherN (Sep 3, 2012)

id take them, and considered doing so, but im moving atm so ill be too tied up to receive anything for weeks unfortunately. good luck doing what you will with them, i would have thought theyd be snatched up instantly honestly


----------



## james.w (Sep 3, 2012)

A lot of times people like to buy from those with a history of positive experiences. If you haven't sold before, it is hard to get people to trust you.


----------



## got10 (Sep 3, 2012)

Its not that people don't want them , People are tight pocketed nowadays . I had so many i gave some to a school teacher to use in teaching for his class.I had a store interested in buying them from me but said I needed some type of health certificate before they would purchase them then wanted to purchase a some extremely low price. So i just sell some here and there and feed off the rest to my gecko colony and the hissers off to my tegus and such.Most of the sales are local people that have hedgehogs sugar gliders and med size lizards.

If you are going to sell off to the stores, only sell adult males . Because otherwise they will breed their own and not need you to keep them supplied with feeders


----------



## aambumann (Sep 3, 2012)

Thank You HeatherN, james.w, and got10 for the response and insight.


----------



## the_cw (Sep 3, 2012)

I'm with James. I know a guy with 3 monitors and he wants to buy Roaches but he will only buy from a reputable place(ie, a business and not a guy on a forum). Sucks, sure, but that's life.

(Let me hit you up in a few months and I'd be more than happy to get some roaches for myself).


----------



## Logie_Bear (Sep 3, 2012)

*sigh* what I wouldn't give for a roach colony.


----------



## aambumann (Sep 6, 2012)

Thank You todeyius and bmx3000max.


Thanks the_cw. I understand everyones caution, all you have to do is look at all the buy guy threads out there to know why. I have been lucky so far and all the people I have dealt with on forums and what not have been great people.


----------



## bmx3000max (Sep 6, 2012)

No problem...just ordered aambumann so il post up in yogis thread how our colony goes


----------



## laurarfl (Sep 6, 2012)

And then there are those of us who live in FL


----------



## aambumann (Sep 6, 2012)

Hey laurarfl, do i understand correctly that living in Fla. you are already surrounded be roaches, wouldn't that be like a reptile drive thru. Has to be more options than here in Iowa except for snow and ice. We do not have too many things naturally exotic here.


----------



## laurarfl (Sep 7, 2012)

We are definitely surrounded by roaches, lol. I had a recent outbreak of Asian roaches in my backyard when some road construction started up. My box turtle was in heaven!


----------



## Deac77 (Sep 7, 2012)

I'd love to get some new blood into my colony but i have to wait for finances lol buying a tegu next week so I wont be ready for a few more weeks


----------

